# Sync Lens profile



## rctneil (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a number of images, all taken with the same camera and lens. For whatever reason Lr is not detecting the correct camera manufacturer under the Lens Correction > Lens Profile area.  I am having to select "Sony" as the manufacturer for each and every photo when I get to it to develop them all. How can I select all the photos and tell it that Sony is the camera manufacturer?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 29, 2014)

Pick the manufacturer and profile, then go to the Setup pop-up above and select Save New Lens Profile Defaults.


----------



## rctneil (Dec 30, 2014)

Thankyou so much!


----------

